# The temperature where you are!



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh no! I hope you and your horses stay warm! It snowed here last night, but fortunately I wasn't out in it, there wasn't much, and the roads were plowed by morning.


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

24 degrees.....................brrrrrrrrr


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Gosh, how can you guys stand living in the cold???

35 degrees Celcius, thats 95 Degrees Fahrenheit. 

Beautiful weather, just lovely


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

its not fun sparky!  

12Â°F here this morning. we got another 4-6" of snow yesterday, on top of what we already had plus the ice underneath that.

yuk!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

It's about 35F here, and they say we're about to get some nasty weather tonight and tomorrow. Of course we were supposed to get 3-6" of snow today, and we didn't.....


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

95!!! wow that sounds just great :lol:


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Right now I am in Northern Fl visiting family and it is 52F, the high today is 57F,

At home in central GA it is 39F, with a high today of 50F. 

Sorry it is so cold where most of you are ----that is with the exception of Sparky ----I am so jealous!!!  

Samantha


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

COLD COLD COLD!!! I HATE THE COLD!!! In winter here...it gets down to...55 degree Farenheight. Its waaaaay to cold for me. I'm like a reptile. Hibernate in winter, and soak up the sun in summer


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

I have to agree with you the winter hibernation thing! I am use to living in Fl so everyone is tan in the winter and you get to enjoy the outdoors - but not when it is this cold! I would love for it only to get to 55F; it was 25F in central GA last week, and a week before that it was down to 19F - with a high of like 35F --- BRRRRR

Samantha


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

1 day it's ok weather then the next it's freezing cold, it allways changes!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I know! I hate that :evil: I wish it would hurry up and get warm, I love the winter....but I want warmth!!!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

I love winter  especially lots of snow, but after 5 months of not being able to ride + freezing cold. I am ready for spring! It's like -28 degrees F here and there is about 3 feet of snow and it's snowing like a blizzard outside! Can't see more than a few feet in front of you. I have to go fill my horses water troughs today >_< 

But thank goodness for heaters, I'll have nice warm house to come home to.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, I've never even been in more then 6 inches of snow. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

mynameisntlola said:


> I love winter  especially lots of snow, but after 5 months of not being able to ride + freezing cold. I am ready for spring! It's like -28 degrees F here and there is about *3 feet of snow and it's snowing like a blizzard outside!* Can't see more than a few feet in front of you. I have to go fill my horses water troughs today >_<
> 
> But thank goodness for heaters, I'll have nice warm house to come home to.


SNOW!! :shock: Are you crazy!?!?!?! lol. My hate of cold is rubbing off here :lol: Give the summer time anyday.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

As soon as it's warm, I'm going to try and ride Gypsy bareback at a canter......WARM UP ALREADY!!!


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

-24 below here and no school this morn.


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

YAY! I am so excited. A MAJOR front (or w/e they call it) just came and it brought WARM weather!!! 

It's like 30 degrees F here :shock: And it's supposed to get up to 48 as the weeks progresses. Happy, happy, happy me.   

I will be able to ride soon if this keeps up. 4 ft of snow disappeared overnight!!! I only need one sweatshirt and tennis shoes to go outside now.  My horsies are happy, they have been running and frolicking instead of standing still afraid to move because of bad slippy ice! There is so much water around you'd think it had been pouring for a week!

:arrow: Sorry for all the CAPS and :!: marks but this is just SO, VERY exciting for me. :shock:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

dont need a coat anymore  well somewhat....


It's 40 F here...at night its around 30 F


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

It's still pretty cold here, I got WIND BURN on my hands tonight while I was working. :shock: OMG, it still burns....I think it's supposed to get up to the 50s sometime this week yay!! I will be riding some!


----------



## Ier (Feb 7, 2007)

It isn't very cold here. I think it's -1 ore -2 degrees.
But I really want snow! I love it! 
I like to riding with my horse in the snow!


----------



## Jans (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't forget to mention we don't use the Fahrenheit scale here in the Netherlands 

Well here close to Rotterdam it might be -2 degrees Celcius. So it is freezing and we're expecting snow tomorrow. Finally.

Did just discover that there is a weatheralarm set up for tomorrow. Am I glad I don't have to go outside tomorrow.


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

4*F

We had like 1 foot of snow the other day adn got another foot yesterday... No school yesterday or today!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

you think -11 is cold!??? it's -25 here in good 'ol nova scotia! the other day it was -30 warm for us is anywhere from 15-26 degrees and hot is 30 degrees


lol


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

So today it reached a whole 55 degrees. All the snow has melted and on Sunday we are expecting 10-12 inches. This is not fair at all.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I think it was 36 this morning, and it will be warmer tomorrow, it's supposed to rain.


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG r ya'll freezen it is 75 degrees F. here so nice and sunny with a light brreze i can not stand the cold and my horses hate it .


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Here it's about 75 Degrees F


----------



## BlackStallion (Apr 3, 2007)

83 degrees :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

It's about 70 here  Of course it's gonna rain tonight and tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I would say right now about 15- 16 degrees celcius


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

70 F.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

17 degrees c


----------



## Jamie K (Apr 18, 2007)

It is currently around 70 degrees. About a week ago it was in the 90s and yesterday it was in the mid 50s..

Crazy weather!


----------

